
Has AI surpassed humans at translation? No – here's why - andreyk
https://www.skynettoday.com/editorials/state_of_nmt
======
ColinWright
Multiple duplications, all from the same user:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17633619](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17633619)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17627392](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17627392)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17620652](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17620652)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17619026](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17619026)

------
woodandsteel
Lately I have been using google translate, which I assume uses AI, to
translate a lot of Japanese. Boy, is it terrible. Among other things, it gets
pronouns like I vs you vs he/sh wrong almost all the time. And it usually
translates what should be she as he. Beyond that, the sentences, if you can
call them that, are often ungrammatical jumbles, though I can usually figure
out the general drift. Sometimes they are simply incomprehensible.

